# Carb Cleaning for Dummies?



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What is involved when cleaning a carb? I got a hold of a factory service manual but it only covers the removal and re-installation of the carb, although it does cover the fuel pump cleaning.

Do I need to get a gasket set before I go into this? Or do I just reuse the old ones if they are still good?

I'm looking to just clean it, not rebuild it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

pick an article, any article... 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=how+to+clean+an+outboard+carburetor&btnG=Search

Depends on how old the gaskets are, and condition of the carb.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Doesn't look like it would be that bad...but we all know how that goes.

Would it be safe to assume that normally a carb removal and cleaning by hand would be warranted by a severe gum-up?

I'm thinking that maybe it would be better if I just followed the proper procedure to SeaFoam blast the motor. The 1gal gas:3oz oil:1 can SeaFoam trick is what I'm referring to.

The motor runs awesome but I just have this feeling that it's running a little lean for some reason. I could just be being an outboard hypocondriact (spelling?)...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

if it ain't broke, don't fix it     [smiley=spinning-on-head.gif]

hypochondriac...spell checked


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Before you tear your carb apart, pull the spark plugs and have a look. Yes, you may be a hypocondriac, but there are simpler ways to diagnose an issue sometimes. 

http://www.dansmc.com/spark_plugs/spark_plugs_catalog.html


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> if it ain't broke, don't fix it


Please listen to Brett. Ask me how I know.... Run some seafoam in your motor and enjoy. If it is a project you are after, start mocking up a casting platform or center console.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys and thanks for the links. It looks like mine may be a little oil "fouled". Which I'm totally ok with because that would mean it is being adequately lubed .

I'll do the SeaFoam thing after another 30 hours or so. As a sort of maintenance measure.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Murphy here is the link to the best set of instructions I found. http://www.marineenginedigest.com/diy/carb.htm

I would like to add that a carb cleaning kit from a NAPA Auto will have a gallon can of cleaning solution with a wire basket inside. Soak the metal part of the carb overnight. Rinse well in fresh water and blow out with compressed air. Respect all safety measures while doing so. If it is a two stroke you are ready to reassemble and you are done. For small 4 strokes I have been cleaning a second time in a heated bath ultra sound cleaner. One other thing I have always done is use gasket sealer on the gaskets that aren't rubber. Any auto store will have it and it comes in a screw top can with a cotton mop swab fastened to the lid. For some reason the number 1000 often appears on the label. Lay the gasket on a piece of clean cardboard and coat it thin, later turn it over and repeat on other side. I use butcher paper to lay out (and make notes on) parts when several or more complicated carbs are involved.

Best regards,
Frank


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Murphy here is the link to the best set of instructions I found.  http://www.marineenginedigest.com/diy/carb.htm
> 
> I would like to add that a carb cleaning kit from a NAPA Auto will have a gallon can of cleaning solution with a wire basket inside. Soak the metal part of the carb overnight. Rinse well in fresh water and blow out with compressed air. Respect all safety measures while doing so. If it is a two stroke you are ready to reassemble and you are done. For small 4 strokes I have been cleaning a second time in a heated bath ultra sound cleaner. One other thing I have always done is use gasket sealer on the gaskets that aren't rubber. Any auto store will have it and it comes in a screw top can with a cotton mop swab fastened to the lid. For some reason the number 1000 often appears on the label. Lay the gasket on a piece of clean cardboard and coat it thin, later turn it over and repeat on other side. I use butcher paper to lay out (and make notes on) parts when several or more complicated carbs are involved.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, Frank. Thank you. I'm going to hold off on pulling the carb, for now, and Powertune/SeaFoam blast it. That way I'll hopefully knock out any minor issue there may be and give the combustion chambers a good de-carb while I'm doing it. I can only hope for the best. When you run the SeaFoam through and spray the Powertune into the throat (correct term for the air intake?), does it clean the reeds?


----------

